# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Salamandra en el Fresnedas...

## REEGE

Bueno chicos!! La noche del lunes, me vi sorprendido o más bien asustado por éste animal muy cerquita de las galerias de la presa...
Siento no poder fotografiarla, ya que cuando subí a la oficina por mi movil, desapareció...
Es la primera vez que veo una y veo conveniente ponerla en el foro, ya que es parte de la fauna de nuestro querido embalse.
Un saludo y aqui os pongo lo que habla la Wikipedia de ella.

Salamandra salamandra.
De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre. 

La salamandra común (Salamandra salamandra) es una especie de anfibio urodelo de la familia Salamandridae. Es el más común de los urodelos en Europa. De hábitos terrestres, únicamente entra en el agua para parir, y muchas subespecies lo hacen en tierra. Es un urodelo inconfundible, de fondo negro y manchas variadas amarillas muy intensas que pueden llegar a cubrir la casi totalidad del cuerpo. A veces también se aprecian manchas de color rojizo.

*Descripción.*
Adultos de entre 18 y 25 cm incluyendo la cola, siendo las hembras algo mayores. En casos excepcionales pueden llegar a 28 o más de 30 cm. Cuerpo grueso y cola relativamente corta, sin cresta dorsal ni caudal. Glándulas parótideas bien visibles en la cabeza.

Diseño característico de manchas o líneas amarillas sobre fondo negro, muy variables, tanto que pudieran parecer de fondo amarillo con manchas negras. Este diseño y coloración es utilizada como una señal de advertencia para evitar ser atacada por posibles predadores coloración aposemática. Su piel contiene pequeñas cantidades de sustancias tóxicas que irritan los ojos y boca de los predadores.

Las larvas tienen la cabeza más ancha que el cuerpo, con cresta dorsocaudal que comienza en la parte posterior del tronco. De coloración oscura, en la base de cada pata suele tener una pequeña mancha clara, más patente en las posteriores. Se ha observado neotenia en esta especie.

*Comportamiento, hábitat, distribución y conservación.* 
Larva de S. salamandra en la que se aprecian las marcas blancas de las patas.Es un animal de hábitos nocturnos, aunque puede verse activa de día si la humedad relativa es alta en días lluviosos o neblinosos, y cuando la temperatura es fresca pero superior a los 3 ºC. Por el día se refugia bajo la hojarasca, troncos de árboles caídos o bajo piedras. Las larvas se encuentran en arroyos y fuentes de aguas limpias.

En general, es una especie ovovivípara, en la que las hembras paren larvas semidesarrolladas en el agua. Algunas subespecies son vivíparas y paren en tierra entre dos y ocho crías totalmente metamorfoseadas. Los partos tienen lugar a partir del otoño y hasta finales de la primavera dependiendo de la geografía y el clima. Las larvas tardan entre 2 y 6 meses en desarrollarse. El letargo invernal puede ser prolongado en las zonas de montaña más frías y la estivación variable en las zonas más secas.

Aunque asociada a bosques caducifolios o mixtos, con arroyos limpios y bien sombreados, también aparece en los biotopos de contacto con estos bosques: roquedos, matorral, praderas, etc.

Se distribuye a lo largo de Europa, desde Portugal a Italia y Grecia hasta el norte de Alemania, sur de Polonia y Rumanía.

Aparece catalogada como «preocupación menor» por la UICN, aunque si se consideran las subespecies, algunas pueden catalogarse como amenazadas. En general, las poblaciones se mantienen estables, aunque localmente pueden haber disminuido e incluso haberse extinguido, como en el Sistema Ibérico de la península ibérica donde ha deaparecido en los últimos 20 años debido, quizá, a una enfermedad epidémica. Sus mayores amenazas son la destrucción del hábitat y en consecuencia la fragmentación de las poblaciones, la introducción de predadores como salmónidos o el cangrejo rojo americano y, en áreas concretas, el atropello de adultos al cruzar vías de comunicación. Algunas poblaciones españolas se hallan afectadas por la enfermedad micótica denominada quitridiomicosis.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Suerte que la pudistes ver con esos colores tan llamativos y característicos. Al menos, por aquí es muy complicado verlas, yo desde luego hace muchísimo tiempo que no veo ninguna.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo solo he visto una por aquí, Sierra norte de Sevilla, tendría yo unos 17 años hace de esto mucho estaba sumergida en una fuente donde nosotros íbamos por agua cuando pescábamos en la cola del embalse de Cala.
Que tiempos aquellos, las cañas eran de bambú, el hilo era de cuerda solo tenia en la punta un metro de tanzas y pescábamos un montón.
Un saludo a todos que empiezo y no acabo.

----------


## Los terrines

Pues yo sí las he visto con bastante frecuencia, tanto en la Serena como en Badajoz. Además, recuerdo que alguien subió una foto de una (creo que era ceheginero joven) en el hilo de flora y fauna, aunque la identificó como lagartija. Si la encuentro, la pondré aquí.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Esta es la foto que subió ceheginero joven el 24-IX-2011 en el hilo de flora y fauna, y que yo creo que es una pequeña salamandra:



Un cordial saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Creo que eso es una salamanquesa, no una salmandra.
Son animales distintos, ambos reptiles pero de distinta morfología.
La salamanquesa es mucho más frecuente que las salamandras y suben por las paredes de las casas, las salamanquesas son mucho más reacias a dejarse ver por una casa.

----------


## Los terrines

> Creo que eso es una salamanquesa, no una salmandra.
> Son animales distintos, ambos reptiles pero de distinta morfología.
> La salamanquesa es mucho más frecuentes que las salamandras y suben por las paredes de las casas, las salamanquesas son mucho más reacias a dejarse ver por una casa.


Muchas gracias por la información, perdiguera, creía que era el mismo animal.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Debo corregir mi mensaje anterior: la salamandra es un anfibio no un reptil. 
Lo siento.

----------


## ben-amar

Unas salamanquesas de ese tamaño suponen una hora, por lo menos, de juego para mi "leona"  :Big Grin: 
No hay perra en ese tiempo, ni preguntes por ella  :Wink:

----------

